# good climbers for pergola



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have two swings in my backyard in S. GA., each has an arbor over it that has wisteria growing on it. We love the smell of wisteria, and it does make a good shade cover. The only petty problem I have had with wisteria is that it seems to be a favorite resting place for King snakes. My wife, daughter, daughter-in-law are not fond of these swings but I and my grandsons ususally have them to ourselves. :whistling2: That's my two cents worth, David


----------



## Stillwerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

Not sure how well they'll do but clemetis or morning glories might be an option, and/or grapes would make good shade.


----------

